# Pictures Of My Horses (Any idea what color?)



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

This is Ruby. She is a 2 year old chestnut, Quarter Horse. I posted a previous thread about her. Her behavior has GREATLY improved!


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

This is Harley. She is an 8 month old Quarter Horse/Tennessee Walker cross. Any idea what color she is? Judging from comparing her to pictures that I have found online, I think that she looks most like a silver buckskin, or a silver roan buckskin. I'm not quite sure, though.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I'd say buckskin, the mane and tail and leg markings look too dark for him to be silver. Some buckskins have the "mixed" mane and tail, in fact my Connemara stallion shows quite a lot of white in his mane. Since the silver gene works only on black, a silver buckskin actually looks more like palomino than a buckskin.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Silver does affect bay, and buckskin is a bay with cream. Usually, silver on a bay just lightens the dark points, so it makes sense for the same to be true with silver on a buckskin. Silver on a bay is sometimes called "wild bay." Silver on a buckskin is called buckskin silver or wild buckskin. Silver is sometimes also called "silver dapple" although not all horses with silver actually have dapples. True silver on either buckskin or bay however, usually dilutes more of the mane and tail than what your horse shows.

I don't think your horse has silver though. I think it is rabicano instead.

These are buckskin silvers:
- http://www.sandcreekicelandics.com/HorseColorsCream.html (scroll down to the 2nd line from the bottom)

- http://www.silverdapplemorgansproject.com/silvermorganspagethree.htm (horse named TMV Taylor Made, close to the bottom of the page)

These show rabicano:
- http://www.windtristearabians.com/id14.html (scroll down to SER Sabrina)

- http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/ecg_basics4.html (the two at the top)

- http://www.pasofinohorsedirectory.com/Forum/extensions/InlineImages/image.php?AttachmentID=3346

- http://www.special-color.ch/hengstRelian.htm

Rabicano sometimes shows white flecks on the barrel of the horse, sometimes it doesn't. With light colors, like buckskin, the white on the barrel might be there but not noticeable.

There is a genetic test for the silver gene, so if you want to know badly enough, you can have your horse genetically tested. It's not terribly expensive...I think some labs charge as little as $25 to do it.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think you're right, Rabbitpatch. The white patch on the top of her tail seems to indicate rabicano. Silver Martin, can you see white hairs on her barrel?

I've only seen one rabicano in the flesh, a Warmblood but I don't remember which breed, and he was highly marked with a pretty much striped tail. Pretty interesting coloring.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

rabbitpatch said:


> There is a genetic test for the silver gene, so if you want to know badly enough, you can have your horse genetically tested. It's not terribly expensive...I think some labs charge as little as $25 to do it.


I have a mare that I suspect may be a silver buckskin, sold to me as a palomino but just looks to me like she could be a silver buckskin. I'm going to do the test sometime this winter, as it may affect what stallion I breed her to. Checked with UC Davis (California) and they do the test for $25.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jul 21, 2010)

Silver Marten said:


> This is Harley. She is an 8 month old Quarter Horse/Tennessee Walker cross. Any idea what color she is? Judging from comparing her to pictures that I have found online, I think that she looks most like a silver buckskin, or a silver roan buckskin. I'm not quite sure, though.



if not for the dark hair she looks almopst exactly like the horse down the street and they call her a palomino


----------



## StockDogLovr (Apr 13, 2009)

Reminds me of the Kiger mustangs, grulla and other types of dun


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

This is the pony mare I suspect may be silver buckskin, though she was sold to me as a palomino. Her mane and tail is an odd combination of flaxen/grey with some dark hairs scattered through. I've seen several bay silvers with mane/tail about this color and the body color could easily be cream dilute on bay rather than cream dilute on chestnut.


----------



## mountainwmn (Sep 11, 2009)

I really don't see anything to indicate rabicano. Maybe there is roaning that my computer isn't picking up from the pictures. The light color at the top of the tail looks to me to just be typical buckskin coloring. I would say just a pretty buckskin. SMF, that pony definitely looks to be a bay base color, if its a silver buckskin or a champagne color I couldn't say from that picture.


----------



## rabbitpatch (Jan 14, 2008)

Buckskin with no other modifiers looks like this:
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y232/sonne_spirit/buckskin_horse.jpg
http://www.bluehorizonfarm.com/horse/horse-photos/Birds-Perching-on-a-Buckskin-Mare-by-Kerri-Jo.jpg

There are many, many modifiers though, some of which we don't know much about. All horses with rabicano do not show roaning. Some show it but only slightly (as in just a hair or two here and there) and others show it quite boldly, with roaning over most of the barrel. 

I don't believe there is a genetic test for rabicano, so it's just a guess as to whether one particular horse has it and another with similar markings doesn't.


----------



## ShyAnne (Jun 18, 2008)

True Wild Bays do not have silver. A wild bay looks like a bay horse but has shorter black points on the legs and they dont appear as black. Here is my horse Wrangler, he is a wild bay:









Silver on a black horse, (no aguti,) shows just as a silver black aka silver dapple I have one of these also...









Silver + cream + bay = silver buckskin, which I also have lol, She doesnt appear silver but you can note the lighter mane and tail, although not flaxen, and she has thrown silver (genetically tested) foals









SMF- i wouldnt be surprised to see champane in that horse....


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

ShyAnne said:


> SMF- i wouldnt be surprised to see champane in that horse....


I've wondered about that a little as well. I've had several champagnes, so I have seen them in real life. This mare is supposed to be about 10 or 12 years old and her eye is very dark for a champagne ... the ones I've had as older horses did have a brown eye, but they tended to be a lighter brown ... and I see no sign at all of the traditional mottled skin around the nose.

However, my plan is to add the champagne ... a friend has a half-warmblood amber champagne colt that will be old enough to breed in another year or two.


----------



## Silver Marten (Apr 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the suggestions and comments! I don't know how much this would help, but her sire is a cremello, her sire's dam is a palomino and I think that either her, or her half brother's (same color) dam looks like a roan.

Emily


----------



## GingerN (Apr 24, 2007)

Silver Marten said:


> This is Harley. She is an 8 month old Quarter Horse/Tennessee Walker cross. Any idea what color she is? Judging from comparing her to pictures that I have found online, I think that she looks most like a silver buckskin, or a silver roan buckskin. I'm not quite sure, though.


This is what the old timers call a buttermilk buckskin. Don't think you are the only one with color issues, lol. I have a palomino with about 1/4 of his tail being black, and a 9 yr old that I am not sure if he is a grulla or a smutty buckskin or a smoky black...as of right now, he is getting his winter coat in and I am hard leaning to the grulla...


----------

